# THE RUNWAY > Luxury Travel Forum >  Online booking of Udaipur hotels + Free Cancellation

## mano133

Are you worried about booking of Udaipur hotels online because you might have to cancel your booking for unforeseen reason? You can stop worrying about cancellation fees. At .com, we understand that sometimes you need to cancel your bookings. .com does not charge any cancellation fees if you cancel at least 2 days in advance (and 7 days in advance for peak season). You can use the advance payment for another future booking anytime within the next 1 year. So book your hotels needs for Udaipur at .com and relax with a no fee cancellation policy.


hotels in Udaipur

----------

